# Continous dull ache where left ovary is-- normal? cyst? ectopic? Help!



## mischievium (Feb 9, 2003)

Ok, I swear to God, I wasn't going to be one of those first timers who freaks out about everything, but... here goes







:

I am only 4 weeks pregnant and for the past 2 days I've had a continuous dull ache in my lower left abdomen, around where I think my left ovary would be. When the nurse called back with my 2nd beta results I asked her about it, she said (essentially) to keep an eye on it and call if it gets any worse.

I'm obviously worried that it might be a sign of an ectopic pregnancy, BUT:
1) it seems too early for symptoms (I think I read most people don't usually have symptoms until week 6-7)
2) my betas have been good and rising appropriately
3) I've had no spotting/ bleeding of any kind

The nurse said to come back in Sunday for another beta if I continue to have the pain (obviously, call sooner if the pain is worse or I have spotting) to see if the beta continues to rise as it should.

Anyone have any experience with this kind of thing? Either a pain that turned out to be nothing or an ectopic?

Help!


----------



## Cherry Alive (Mar 11, 2007)

If your HCG is normal (and not low) it is very unlikely you have an ectopic pregnancy.

It's very likely the pain you're feeling is the corpus luteum-the ovarian cyst which produces the hormones that will keep your baby alive until the placenta takes over (about 12 weeks). You could also be having round ligament pain, but that usually comes a little later.


----------



## HopefulC (Mar 17, 2008)

I had this same pain (like ovarian pain) on the right side starting at 6w1d, with brown spotting. I got progressively more and more freaked out, over the course of a weekend (thinking it was ectopic, mostly), and ended up going to the E/R. They did an ultrasound, which confirmed heartbeat and ruled out ectopic--but also revealed that I have a bicornuate uterus, which explained at least the spotting part.

The pain continued on and off for the next couple weeks after that, and then pretty much went away. It was a lot like the round ligament pain that gets more frequent in later pregnancy, but I don't know that that was what it was. I also don't know if it had anything to do with my uterine anomaly.

But--I'm 25w now, so it wasn't an indicator of an early miscarriage, in my case.


----------



## coyotemist (Aug 23, 2007)

Every pregnancy I've ever had brought along that crampy pain during the early days. I likened it to the cramps I get just before my period starts...but the period never comes!









Your HCG's are fine, so try not to stress too much! Pregnancy is hard because we have to trust that our bodies know what they are doing.


----------



## jencat (Nov 20, 2006)

mischievium - I had the same feeling at the beginning... I also had a lot of swelling right where I think my ovary is. My dr said it was totally normal. It's very easy to worry at the beginning, especially after trying for so long. Everything is very likely perfect. (But do call the dr if it gets bad.)


----------



## kalirush (Jun 14, 2005)

Could be stretching ligaments, too, at this point.


----------



## mischievium (Feb 9, 2003)

Thanks for the reassurances, everyone! The area that was aching is feeling better and my beta from Sunday was 677, so I think I'm okay







.


----------



## coyotemist (Aug 23, 2007)

Whoo hoo! I"m so glad for you!


----------

